# grub menu in portrait

## jakeluck

I recently set up a main display in portrait mode.  Got the console rotated via fbcon=rotate:3 

and X via  Option "RandRRotation" "True". Is it possible to get the grub boot menu rotated also?

----------

## Aquous

no.

----------

## jakeluck

no wonder, neither in the docs nor in any forums. thank you.

----------

